# What LFS are open on Canada day? (or holidays if this becomes a sticky)



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

As the topic says.

I can only think of Luckys and that is if they are open as I've never been there to confirm.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Big Al's is...they have a (really lame) sale on...

Carmen


----------



## NVES (Apr 21, 2010)

Vaughan Mills mall is open today - but I don't know if all the stores are open or not. 
Safari Pet Centre is in Vaughan Mills.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

carmenh said:


> Big Al's is...they have a (really lame) sale on...
> 
> Carmen


All BA's or which select BA's? Which BA have you confirmed is open today? Also when you same lame sale what are items are you referring to?


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> All BA's or which select BA's? Which BA have you confirmed is open today? Also when you same lame sale what are items are you referring to?


I would assume they still have that 25% ALL livestock sale...


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Sorry, my bad. It looks like maybe just the Mississauga location is open...
I saw the promo dot on a number of locations but for most, it's a different sale with no mention of Canada Day...

If you want to see the Mississauga sales, click the red dot under the yellow "P"

http://www.bigalscanada.com/Stores/Specials/specials.html?reloaded=true


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

hmm 50% off male bettas... tempting... ha... probably wont do it tho, i have never really cared for their bettas in mississauga location.


----------

